# Any issues with porting bind config files 9.8.1 to 10



## dpalme (Dec 27, 2014)

We are in the process of migrating to a new box and I didn't find any issues with porting BIND config files from 9.8.1 to BIND 10, but figured it was worth asking in case anyone else has heard or seen something to watch for.


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm only familiar with the BIND 9.X series.  I believe the formats have changed significantly and Bundy (formerly known as ISC's BIND10) uses a "Configuration Manager" rather than the named.conf file.  Here is one such site that describes it although I would encourage you to research more thoroughly before diving in:  http://jpmens.net/2012/12/21/completely-different-bind-10/

One consideration is that Bind 9.10 is in ports as dns/bind910.  This may be the easier route to get software that is supported upstream but without having to relearn what you already know by jumping to Bundy dns/bundy.


----------



## dpalme (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Junovitch.


----------

